# Smaller sized FC or AFC Stud?



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

A friend who is not on RTF is looking for an FC or AFC stud for her 45 lb. bitch. Looking for a smaller built stud. Something around 70 lbs. or close to it. Right now size and titles are the only requirements. Any one have any ideas? TIA


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Not AFC yet due to crappy handler but will be. Poacher weighs 63 pounds.









At Stud


Finn continues sire puppies for field trial, hunt test, and loving families. Finn's Clearances: CNM: Clear (LR-CNM120/1M-VPI) EIC: Clear (LR-EIC793/34M-VPI) Hips: OFA Good (LR-178993G34M-VPI) Elbows:...




lonewillowkennel.com


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I am not sure where your friend is located but I love my Vader's size!!! I feel and hope that the smaller size will allow a longer field trial career without as much wear and tear on his joints! AFC Wight's the Dark Side "Vader" is 69 lbs and needs his win for his FC. He had 4 All Age 2nd places in 2021 with lots of 3rd, 4ths, RJs and JAMs! He is truly Mr. Consistent and a pleasure to stand beside!! He has a stud advertisement on RTF.

AFC Vader at Stud


----------



## Casey D (Aug 19, 2013)

FC HRCH Ellsd's Going on a trip, grab Ur Camo is around 70 lbs.






Labrador Retriever Stud Dog


Labrador Retriever stud dog list available from Hunting lab pedigree online database, Black stud dog, Yellow studs, Chocolate retiever stud dogs available



www.huntinglabpedigree.com


----------

